# My 260Z GT-R



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Thought I'd stick up some photos of my 78 260Z with RB26 saying a I just finished it this week. Making 480HP 490Ftlb and around 1200kg.












































































































Spec Sheet



*Body and Misc*

MSA Front Air Dam 
Airdam to core support diffuser made from alloy sheet
Carbon Fibre Rear Spoiler – BRE style
Camber plates welded in front strut towers
Stitch welded seams
Jap style indicators 
H4 headlights Upgrade 
Headlight Relay Upgrade 
Strengthening braces on upper chassis rails
Cusco Front Strut Brace 
Cusco Rear Strut Brace 
Braille Carbon Fibre Battery with alloy mount
Negative terminal mounted battery kill switch
New balljoints and bearings all round
Stainless Steel bolts all round
Rota RB-R Wheels 8x16 ET10
Toyo R1R tyres – 225/45/16
Project Kics R26 open ended wheel nuts
Custom R34 GTR Style Engine Plaque
Nismo oil cap
Greddy clear cam gear cover
Underneath sealed with stonechip and lacquered
Void Spaces sealed with Dynax S50
DEI Reflect a Gold heat shielding around downpipe area



*Engine – RB26DETT

Block:*

05U Block – 2628CC
Trust 87mm pistons 
Tomei piston rings
Tomei Forged rods 
R34 GTR crank, balanced 
Tomei conrod bolts 
N1 conrod bearings
ACL Bearings throughout
N1 oil pump 
Nismo Water Pump 
Greddy Cambelt
ATI 1200bhp Harmonic Crank damper 
Enlarged oil drains to help oil return from head 
Custom rear oil sump, extended capacity with baffles and trap door setup

*Head:*

Flowed/ported/matched by RB Motorsport
Tomei bronze guides 
Tomei PonCam Bs
Tomei Valve springs/Retainers
Tomei Lifters
Tomei Pullies 
Mines Baffle plates
External drain to sump at rear of head 
Tomei layered 1.5mm Head Gasket 
Tomei Oil Galley Restrictor
ARP Headstuds
HKS Throttle body gaskets


SFS Radiator Hoses
Fuchs Titan Race Pro S 5W-40 Oil
Millers Anti-freeze with Millers Extra Cool coolant Enhancer and Corrosion Inhibitor
NGK Iridium Spark Plugs



*Turbo / Intercooler:*

Twin HKS GT-SS Turbos
Ceramic Coated and ported stock Manifold 
HKS Manifold Gaskets
Tomei Turbo Elbows – Ceramic Coated
Custom Stainless Downpipe
Split Twin Turbo Pipe
Custom Pro Alloy Intercooler
Stainless Braided oil and water lines
Synapse Engineering Synchronic BOV
Custom Intercooler Piping – Polished Stainless Steel
Custom Stainless Intake piping
Twin K&N Air Filters
Custom SS Exhaust System



*Fuelling:*

Custom Pro Alloy aluminium fuel tank, built in fuel pump, baffle foam, baffles and internal collector
Tomei Fuel Rail
Asnu 700cc Injectors
DeatscheWerks DW300 Fuel Pump
Aeromotive Fuel Pressure Regulator
Fuelab Inline Fuel Filter
Goodridge hardlines, fittings and hoses



*Electronics:*

Link G4+ Exreme ECU with knock control, OBDII, Antilag, Launch Control and High and low boost map
Braille Carbon Fibre Battery
MGT Crank Trigger Kit
Rywire Custom Mil Spec engine harness and fuse box
RB Motorsport R34 Ignition Coils
Spal 16” Fan




*Transmission:*

R33 GTST Gearbox
Tomei Shortshifter
Nismo Super Coppermix Twin Plate Clutch
R200 Rear Diff with OS Giken Superlock 1.5 way CLSD
4.11 Final Drive
Custom Propshaft
Z31T CV Joints with custom shafts
Modern Motorsports Billet companion flange adaptors 
Chequered Flag Racing Billet Chromalloy Stub Axles
RT Front Diff Mount
SS Clutch line
Millers Oils CRX 75W-90 NT Competition Oil
OS Giken OS250R LSD Diff oil



*Brakes*

SS braided lines
SS Hardlines
Millers 300 brake fluid
Wilwood 1” Master Cylinder
Wilwood Adjustable Prop Valve
12.2” Wilwood Superlight Callipers front
Hawk HP+ Pads
Custom 12” brake setup rear – Mustang GT rotors, Lincoln LS callipers with custom alloy brackets, custom handbrake cables
EBC Redstuff pads



*Suspension*

Custom Coilover setup 
Full re-bush with poly bushes
AZC Billet Steering Knuckles 
ARP Extended Wheel Studs all round 
Adjustable Camber Plates at front
T3 Adjustable Tension Rods 
Urethane steering coupler bushing




*Interior*

Custom Red stitched Gear Gaiter 
Nardi 360mm Classic Steering wheel, Perforated Leather with red stitch
HKB Boss
Billet Alloy lock pulls 
Custom Black Floor mats
VDO Fuel Gauge
Pioneer Head Unit
Speed hut Gauges: Tachometer, Speedo, Boost, Water Temp, Oil Pressure


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome work, you must be very happy with the end result!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's awesome


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

OMG!! That is crazy hot!! Like wow!! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## WILLSTAGER (Nov 16, 2014)

A dream.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

That's lovely looking, really well executed conversion.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Now that is stunning!!


----------



## ol'_200sx_thing (Apr 26, 2007)

gorgeous. I would rather have this than an R35 any day of the week !


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Stunning!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Simply stunning, one of my pending dreams


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

WHAT A CAR!!!


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Beautiful!.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Want!


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Love it. Video or your :banned:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Love how neat (and clean!) the engine bay is.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Great job. Beautifully finished.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Top build mate.... I bet that will piss off the pureist's. Stunning looking machine


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

A dream car, great attention to detail. Stunning


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

amazingly stunning!:bowdown1:


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

awesome car


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Amazing creation, beautiful work!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

A credit to you sir


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*As said many times above, STUNNING*

Is there a build thread to drool over?


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome car!


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

Stunning work!!!!! Very Much Want....


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Unbelievable :bowdown1:


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Magical.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

That's beautiful mate.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job done on that car, not too in your face and just the right amount of _awesome_ added.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Fantastic. 

I was seriously thinking about a project like this but chickened out in the end, mainly due to likely time available.

How many man-hrs do you reckon (or did you pay someone)?


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, really pleased you all like it so much. Still loving it myself, I finally own my dream car. Its a lot of fun, still find myself laughing out loud to myself like a mad man sometimes after putting the foot down, its just so ridiculous, I love it.

It was this or a tuned R34 GTR or possibly R35, I'm happy I made the right choice.






dragerboy said:


> Love it. Video or your :banned:


I will try and get video, been asked by so many for one. One of my poly engine mount bushes has broken so I can't drive it until I fix that, found a UK company who can make a new one to my specs which will be internally reinforced so this shouldn't happen again. Should be fixed by this time next week.






LiamGTR said:


> Love how neat (and clean!) the engine bay is.


Thanks, I spent many many hours making sure the bay was as neat as physically possible. I have a thing for neat bays, my previous project car also has a really neat bay.






DINGER B said:


> Top build mate.... I bet that will piss off the pureist's. Stunning looking machine


Some of them, and then some of them don't like the idea but appreciate the execution. I couldn't care less though.






KING said:


> Is there a build thread to drool over?


Have build threads on a few sites but you'd have to be a member to view them, best one is on RMS forum (local NI car forum). I think anyone can view the build on the ZClub UK forum though, however its not as detailed.







Alex C said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> I was seriously thinking about a project like this but chickened out in the end, mainly due to likely time available.
> 
> How many man-hrs do you reckon (or did you pay someone)?


Most of the time is in research, got to be over a thousand hours of research.

I did all the work myself apart from the actual welding and paintwork, although I was still involved in this stage. 

If you plan well you can do it quite quickly, I spend most of my year working away from home so don't have much time to work on it. However I do big stages of work in one go. Did all the body, chassis and suspension work in one go in about 3 weeks. And then the engine swap work in about a week and then another week or so sorting the details. Main thing is to have it well researched/planned an make sure you have thought of everything so you don't have to wait for things while work is underway.

It is a lot of work and a lot of stress at time but its definitely worth it in the end. Need a break for a while but I have plan for another project in 4 or so years. S85 V10 in an E30 M3.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Very sweet looking ride. If you need someone to keep it ticking over whilst your away let me know!


----------



## Dan33GTR (Jun 6, 2011)

very nice


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

EF Ian said:


> Thanks a lot guys, really pleased you all like it so much. Still loving it myself, I finally own my dream car. Its a lot of fun, still find myself laughing out loud to myself like a mad man sometimes after putting the foot down, its just so ridiculous x x x
> 
> X x x
> 
> It is a lot of work and a lot of stress at time but its definitely worth it in the end. Need a break for a while but I have plan for another project in 4 or so years. S85 V10 in an E30 M3.


I envy people like you who give attention to detail of their works. Unfortunately I don't have this skill due to different profession.

The Hakosuka, 360z, 34 and 32 are my top dream cars. 33 is not for me (just me, no offence) unfortunately but I don't mind having one.

Top project. Wish there's a build thread to follow. I love the sleeper looks but when The throttle opens.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan_001 (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice build


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks amazing!, must keep an eye out for it in the triangle area


----------



## K13nan (Oct 1, 2013)

*Let me know*

If you ever feel like moving her on to a very good home please let me know. i would love to add this to my collection.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That is just stunning. Congratulations. I thought about this myself a while back just time. As said above, the execution looks first class. Would love to see a video of how it goes...(big hint!!) 

Nice one sir.

Nito


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.






nightcrawler said:


> I envy people like you who give attention to detail of their works. Unfortunately I don't have this skill due to different profession.


While my job requires attention to detail I'm not sure its something you learn, I've always had an eye for detail (just too anal-retentive perhaps) so I guess its just how people are wired differently. 






> Top project. Wish there's a build thread to follow. I love the sleeper looks but when The throttle opens.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


Thanks, obviously its got sportscar looks but with the age no one expects it to be proper quick so it does have a sleeper quality to it.



Heres a build thread: 260Z Project - RB26 Planned - ZClub.net I have a better one but you'd have to sign up to see it.







ONEILL said:


> Looks amazing!, must keep an eye out for it in the triangle area


Thanks, probably not that likely to see it, I do spend a lot of time away from home, however when I am home its out every day its dry.







K13nan said:


> If you ever feel like moving her on to a very good home please let me know. i would love to add this to my collection.


Can't see me ever selling this tbh but I'll add you to the list.







NITO said:


> That is just stunning. Congratulations. I thought about this myself a while back just time. As said above, the execution looks first class. Would love to see a video of how it goes...(big hint!!)
> 
> Nice one sir.
> 
> Nito


Thanks, I spent ages planning this, over a year before I even bought it I had details planned in my head and I must have spent 1000 hours of research to get everything how I want it.


Heres two videos, they both suck, the sound is very poor, I'll get better ones next time using a good external mic. Low boost in the first clips and high in the later, at least it shows you how quickly second gear is dealt with.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0IbuXavYf4



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0IbuXavYf4


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Got some Great photos taken:


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

Very nice
the engine looks like it belongs in there 
you must be very pleased with it, to me it looks perfect


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

What a car, well done mate. Someday...


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

astounding!


----------



## bob bobster (May 24, 2014)

nice...as in really nice


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.  






Darbo said:


> Very nice
> the engine looks like it belongs in there
> you must be very pleased with it, to me it looks perfect


Thanks. Glad the engine looks like it belongs there, that was my aim from the start, had to look like it could have come in there from the factory but not necessarily have a stock look because obviously there are aftermarket parts fitted.


I'm very happy with it, I love driving it and how it looks, still things I want improve/adjust but its mostly there. 







SkylineGTRCy said:


> What a car, well done mate. Someday...


Cheers. Would be a change to the 34, I almost bought an R34 GT-R instead of this project as before the purchase it was between an R34 GT-R or an RB'd Z. Still love R34's but I think I made the right choice, every time I see a 34 I still get an itch though.


Love your GT-R by the way.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

baddass!!  is it for sale?:runaway:


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks, nope, not for sale, don't think it ever will be. Love it too much.


----------



## phrozen (Dec 10, 2004)

this project is awesome! always loved the look of the 260Z and the sound of the RB 


P


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

phrozen said:


> this project is awesome! always loved the look of the 260Z and the sound of the RB


Cheers, me too, thats why I combined the two, its a great combination.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ohhh, Devil Z from wangan midnight


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

superb Ian.

absolutely brilliant.


:flame:


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm just realising I've seen this on the road a few months back on the road between coleraine and portrush while up there working one day, nearly damn broke my neck to get a look, and it sounded damn brilliant! Hope yo get a close up look of it some day,excellent work man!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Great job with a terrific finish.


----------



## whitezilla (Feb 10, 2015)

Car Porn !


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

The amount of details in your car is insane. Stunning.


----------



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning car! 
Seeing this reminds me that I need to get my finger out and get started on my own RB 260Z project that I’ve had on the back burner for the last seven years!
Inspired! :bowdown1:


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys.

For me its all about the details, theres still lots of little things I want to change/improve. Unfortunately I've got to pay for about £6k of further training which could otherwise go towards the car.

Not driven this in about 4 months now due to work, will be getting home shortly and can't wait to get out in it again.







MINTER said:


> I'm just realising I've seen this on the road a few months back on the road between coleraine and portrush while up there working one day, nearly damn broke my neck to get a look, and it sounded damn brilliant! Hope to get a close up look of it some day,excellent work man!


Thanks, its hard to miss on the road isn't it, stands out from most other things on the road.

Glad to hear it sounds good, I've bought an external mic for my GoPro so hoping to get some better vids with better sound when I get a chance. Only heard how it sounds from inside the car myself so far.







Mark N said:


> Stunning car!
> Seeing this reminds me that I need to get my finger out and get started on my own RB 260Z project that I’ve had on the back burner for the last seven years!
> Inspired! :bowdown1:


Cheers, 7 years too long, get it started and finished, you won't regret it, they are so much fun with an RB inside.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome, absolutely stunning! :smokin:


----------



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm hoping to get it shipped over to Cyprus next month along with all the bits I've collected so far.
Nice project for the winter when it's a bit cooler.


----------



## was (Apr 10, 2011)

That is just top of the pops, credit where it's due. What's your plans with it? Unless I've missed that bit somewhere. Keeper?


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark N said:


> I'm hoping to get it shipped over to Cyprus next month along with all the bits I've collected so far.
> Nice project for the winter when it's a bit cooler.


Good luck

Funny that, I like to do my projects over summer as winters too old and wet, complete opposite to you, wish we had that problem.








was said:


> That is just top of the pops, credit where it's due. What's your plans with it? Unless I've missed that bit somewhere. Keeper?


Cheers. This is definitely a keeper. Plans are to keep and improve on it bit by bit until my next big project. Idealy I need to run more rubber but this means fitting arch flares, which I like however its not really reversible mod and its a big change so its not something I want to rush into.


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Dream project... What a wonderful work. Congrats

There is a similar project on nico club usa, i followed him for 5 years. Take a look...

i dont know if im allowed to put a link or not , just google "2009 240z build"


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks

I guess you mean Gordons Orange 240Z? Thats a nice build, been following you years, part of the inspiration for mine. I had a good study of his bay to help me decide what I didn't like and wanted to do differently on mine which was a big help.


----------



## Maciek_ERBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow! Awesome car  One of my dream...


----------



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

What size of gauge did you use for the boost, water temp and oil pressure? 2-5/8"?
My car is in transit now and I can't get them measured but I'm trying to get a few more parts ordered.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

Read about this on Speedhunters, what a fantastic project! You must be proud.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark N said:


> What size of gauge did you use for the boost, water temp and oil pressure? 2-5/8"?
> My car is in transit now and I can't get them measured but I'm trying to get a few more parts ordered.


Yeah, 2 5/8", fits perfectly.

Sorry for the late reply, been very busy.



Good luck with the project.









Will32GTR said:


> Read about this on Speedhunters, what a fantastic project! You must be proud.


Thanks. Yeah, I guess I am a bit proud of my baby. I love every mile in it, always driving around with a big grin on my face.


----------



## Mark N (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheers!

If it turns out half as nice as yours, I'll be happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

was parked a few cars away and was drooling over this at japfest...amazing work...

The wheel whore inside me would change the rotas to a big phat set of watanabes though....


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Mark N said:


> Cheers!
> 
> If it turns out half as nice as yours, I'll be happy! :thumbsup:


Cheers, Make sure to show me the results.






leeK9 said:


> was parked a few cars away and was drooling over this at japfest...amazing work...
> 
> The wheel whore inside me would change the rotas to a big phat set of watanabes though....


Thanks 

Rotas were put on until I decide what to do with regard to flares and so on. Pretty sure I won't be running flares now so I'm looking at some Watanabes to allow me to run 245's, been checking fitments out last week. All depends on whether they have the same inner diameter as the rotas as I only have 5mm clearance between the rim and the rear brake calipers. Plus its going to be tight on the shock as I cant move out any I have to take the space up from the inside. If I ran 17's I would have plenty of room as the wheel moves up the shock which is angled giving more clearance but I think 17's would look too big on her.

Other option is to flare her, then I can run 16 x 9.5" Watanabe R Types with 245 tyres or a custom CCW wheel in 10 x17" and run 275's. That would ruin the sleeper look though.


----------



## Flan (Jan 10, 2006)

Amazing project car!


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice one mate we are just starting our 260Z journey, think we might be a little far away from your final result though lol, come take a look, any advice is very welcome  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f0aeVTAua0


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I know you probably dont care but for the rest of us, what are the performance figures like?


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

moreballsthanbadge said:


> Nice one mate we are just starting our 260Z journey, think we might be a little far away from your final result though lol, come take a look, any advice is very welcome
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f0aeVTAua0


Nice work saving another one. 

Doesn't look like you need much advice, you seem to be doing well, just make sure you look in all places for rust, often lots in the scuttle panels which you can't see or treat without cutting the top off.

Saying as how you're stitch welding I'd also advise you to reinforce the front anti-roll bar mounting points while you are at it, its a known weak spot, even more so if you run uprated anti roll bars.








BigBen said:


> I know you probably dont care but for the rest of us, what are the performance figures like?


Don't have 100% tested stats yet but this is as close as I can make from performance testing so far.

0-60mph in under 4 Seconds
0-100 mph 7.5 seconds
0-130mph in around 11.5 seconds


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

EF Ian said:


> Nice work saving another one.
> 
> Doesn't look like you need much advice, you seem to be doing well, just make sure you look in all places for rust, often lots in the scuttle panels which you can't see or treat without cutting the top off.
> 
> ...


With a big GRIN I bet ))


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

BigBen said:


> With a big GRIN I bet ))


Yeah, I'm always driving around with a silly grin on my face, even find myself laughing like a mad man after putting the foot down, its just so ridiculous. Which is also the reaction all my friends have. 

The fact that I love driving it so much means my project was a big success. Money well spent imo.


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Cheers mate, we know where to come for adviced, your 260Z is perfect


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

What a beautiful Z!


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Still no video??..... :chuckle:

It's been said many times on here before but that is one truly jaw droppingly stunning car.

Well done that man :bowdown1:


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

bigal23 said:


> It's been said many times on here before but that is one truly jaw droppingly stunning car.
> 
> Well done that man :bowdown1:


Thanks, appreciate it.





bigal23 said:


> Still no video??..... :chuckle:


I've got a few videos but I can't really record anything usefull on the road as it gets to silly speeds so quick. 


Heres a low boost run:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghu1ruCzMr8


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Such a stunning car. Great work mate:bowdown1:


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds nearly as good as it looks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

EF Ian said:


> Thanks, appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus that is rapid dude!


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

speedingpanther said:


> Sounds nearly as good as it looks


Thanks

Unfortunately finding the right mic placement is hard, it was too close on that video which is why it distorts at high rpms.





MINTER said:


> Jesus that is rapid dude!


You should see it on high boost, that was only running 1 bar.


----------

